# Do you guys ever do stairs with heavy weight on your back?



## ProteinFarts (Mar 18, 2014)

It is the one of most intense workout there is. It is like doing squats for 30 minutes. My staple is around 50lbs on my back for 30 minutes. But I will varry it and do 80lbs on my back and my 60lb son on my shoulders for 20 minutes - things like that. Other than the occasional dead lift I haven't done leg day in a very very long time. The only thing I do for legs is stairs and run. About equal of both. Average one each a week and 2 to 3 gym training days of weight lifting. My legs are pretty equal size to my upper body. I've been doing it so long (like 10 yrs) I don't really remember what got me into it. It's really intense. Like each time I do it it's a near death experience. Prob counter intuitive to mass building but that's not my goal. Mine is over all sex appeal and health. I have climbed Mt Whitney (14,500 ft or so tallest in US) twice and Mt Kilimanjaro (19,400 ft tallest walkable mountain in the world) once and those weighted stairs is all I did to train. In fact, the feeling I have each time I do it is the exact same feeling, of complete death, you feel at 19,000 ft. Anyways just rambling and sharing a good workout.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 18, 2014)

The stairs


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 18, 2014)

I did it for about 2 months a few years ago with 75 pounds. I did it to get ready for a firefighter exam. Kicked the shit outta that test. Lol

but Yea it's tough as fukk on your legs. Great workout


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 19, 2014)

usually leg day il grab 45s and walk on the treadmill with it fully inclined for about 10 mins or so.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 19, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I did it for about 2 months a few years ago with 75 pounds. I did it to get ready for a firefighter exam. Kicked the shit outta that test. Lol
> 
> but Yea it's tough as fukk on your legs. Great workout



Nice. Firefighter. Almost went that direction. Got my EMT license then went another direction. Father was a firefighter his whole life.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 19, 2014)

I didn't get in. Only because me and my brother went through it at the same time and two brothers can not be in the same academy. Sucks but i had a good job already and he didn't.


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 19, 2014)

I usually take the escalator.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 19, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I didn't get in. Only because me and my brother went through it at the same time and two brothers can not be in the same academy. Sucks but i had a good job already and he didn't.



Well that was nice of you. Forgot to mention my stairs workout partner is my mom. 64 yrs old. She would prob kick any of your guys ass lol. She has been doing them with me at 6am for 3 years now. My dad too but not since he got cancer. MDS which is pre lucemia. They both climbed all those mountains with me. At times doing better than me.


----------



## Oldebull (Mar 19, 2014)

PF, how do your knees feel about this? Mine scream just thinking about it. But I can see the training value, no doubt. Stupid question, but do you to them one at a time, two stairs at a time, or just however you feel at the moment? I'm assuming you go backpack or weighted vest. 
Good story with your folks, must have been good times with them,  glad to see the old gal (with all do respect) is still getting it, and best wishes towards the old man.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 19, 2014)

Oldebull said:


> PF, how do your knees feel about this? Mine scream just thinking about it. But I can see the training value, no doubt. Stupid question, but do you to them one at a time, two stairs at a time, or just however you feel at the moment? I'm assuming you go backpack or weighted vest.
> Good story with your folks, must have been good times with them,  glad to see the old gal (with all do respect) is still getting it, and best wishes towards the old man.



Thanks bud appriciate it.  My knees are fine. Stairs have never bothered them. It's running that does them in - 3 miles or less once a week is all my knees can handle. 

I just do one stair at a time. If I go for time and take off the weight I'll double step them as I run up. I got a 100lb weighted vest but went back to just putting plates in my backpack. The Vest put too much pressure on my rib cage and makes me like I'm suffocating. Slowed me down quite a bit. 

It was a experience! Kilimanjaro took 8 days to go up and down. The hardest part was being out in the elements for that long. The last day you leave at midnight in order to summit at around sun up. Then getting down to 16,000 ft base camp by around noon the next day. While we were laying there trying to sleep before leaving at midnight there was a full fledge snow storm. By midnight the snow had stopped falling for the most part. But it was cold. We all put on every single piece of clothing we had - about 6 layers lol. Peeing was not fun. From 18,000 ft on it was well below zero degrees. So cold the guide would not let us rest for fear we would just sit there and never get back up. I am a caffine junky. But apparently caffine and high altitude do not mix. I took too much and my heart spiked at like 180 and would not return to normal for about two hours. So for two hours I had to breath at 100% to keep up with the blood flow. I was questioning if I could make it at that point. I pounded all my water and it finally returned to normal near the top. Then I was on fire. Everyone I was with just carried a 10lb block of ice on there back because it froze. I stayed head strong and sucked the water in and out of the tube every 3 minutes (moving water can't freeze). I have my rockie balboa video I did up to the top. Let me find it and I'll post it. It's funny. I sang na-na-na-na... na-na-na-na-na-na... Rockie song while filming myself and sprinting to the top. Like rockie did up the stairs.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 19, 2014)

Here is the video on youtube  http://youtu.be/uaBZ_tFJReU


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 19, 2014)

Haha man that video is great.  Good shit. I don't think i could make it to the 10000 foot mark. Lol had to be such a cool experience.


----------



## explosivemuscle (Mar 19, 2014)

I take a 40 weight and walk for a half an hour. Getting off the stairs makes you legs feel like you climbed a mountain. It's an incredible tight feeling. I only do this once a month though to strengthen up the legs for other things like squats and overall leg power.


----------



## RolandasPT4U (Mar 27, 2014)

Climbing stairs with weights is one of the great ways to produce enormous amounts of lactic acid and burn calories for fat loss.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 27, 2014)

I pack my wife on my back upstairs to the bedroom, but she's on her own on the way back down.


----------



## italian1 (Mar 27, 2014)

Couple military guys always do this at my gym. Dudes are fuking beasts so I give them mad respect.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 27, 2014)

added another 5 on my back. Up to 50lbs now for 29 minutes at 110% the entire time. It's a near death experience. Not many will come back and do it again. I'm 215 so 265 up 120 steep as stairs. Up at a nice swift pace and running down. Killer


----------



## stonetag (Mar 27, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> added another 5 on my back. Up to 50lbs now for 29 minutes at 110% the entire time. It's a near death experience. Not many will come back and do it again. I'm 215 so 265 up 120 steep as stairs. Up at a nice swift pace and running down. Killer


The workout you describe, sounds brutal bro, but productive none the less. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 27, 2014)

stonetag said:


> The workout you describe, sounds brutal bro, but productive none the less. Keep up the hard work!



Thanks bro! My 64 yr old mom beat me this morning lol. 29:26 for me and 28:30 for her. Granit I had lots of weight in my back but she is still awesome. I usually just put on what I guesstimate will put me dead even with her. I new 50 was pushing it but had to do it because got a Palm Springs pool party for my friend turning 40. I'm dreading Sunday already.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 28, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> Thanks bro! My 64 yr old mom beat me this morning lol. 29:26 for me and 28:30 for her. Granit I had lots of weight in my back but she is still awesome. I usually just put on what I guesstimate will put me dead even with her. I new 50 was pushing it but had to do it because got a Palm Springs pool party for my friend turning 40. I'm dreading Sunday already.



She is 64?? Jeezus Christ I suck!!


----------

